# ChaCha is hiring again!



## AshleyB (Aug 6, 2005)

After a several month hiring freeze ChaCha is hiring again. If you would like to apply, please email me at [email protected] I will give you my referral code, and the website to apply at. 

ChaCha has said they will only be accepting a limited number of new applicants, so if you are interested, you should try and get in ASAP. 

I have tried to pm back everyone who has expressed an interest to me, but for some reason my PM box is moving extremely slowly, so if you pm'd me and have not heard back from me yet, please email me, and I will get you the information.

This is really not something that you will be able to replace your income with, some people do, but they sit at their computers for 18 hours a day. This is however a great supplement to your income, and you can fairly easily bring in an extra $100 or more a month by working a few hours a day. You won't get rich, but it helps pay the bills. So, if you are interested just email me.

Ashley


----------



## Scarlett01 (Mar 18, 2009)

I would be very interested and could really use the extra income.
Sincerely, Anna [email protected]


----------



## suzieq (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm very interested too! Just sent you an email:happy:


----------



## AshleyB (Aug 6, 2005)

ChaCha stopped hiring about a week after they started. So right now, it is closed. However, it has been getting super busy again lately, so I am thinking they will probably open it back up in the next month or so. If you would like for me to let you know when they do, just reply to this thread, or email me, and I will let you know.


----------



## Just4Kicks (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello, my name is Jim and I saw this forum and read it and thought that maybe I could post something here to see what might happen. I wont bore you with all the details but a lot has happened to me in the past year with the loss of my worth and I am here now (with my wife and newborn so that is good) in the Philippines. I am trying to just make a couple hundred dollars a month and can live on that for my family.

I have a lot of things at my fingertips at very low great prices, also I can do webpages, programs, desktop publishing, artwork design and also full color vinyl banners such as the one I did for company here it was 3 feet wide and 4feet long. I am able to be on the computer (my wife says I am married to my computer) almost 18 hours a day. 

If anyone has any thoughts or ideas, I am all ears! Really am in dire need to just make a dollar or two...

Thanks
Jim :hobbyhors


----------



## DoubleBee (Nov 13, 2006)

Just google cha cha and click on become a guide.


----------



## AshleyB (Aug 6, 2005)

They aren't hiring right now Jim, but I will let you know when they open it up again. If you are able to spend that much time online, you won't have any problem making a couple hundred. Unfortuneately, the pay has dropped, but if you have the time, you can still make that much. I am only averaging about $4/hour, which obviously is below minimum wage. But, I have four children, pregnant with my fifth, and going out to get a part time job is out of the question for me. This allows me to bring in a bit of money each month while my children nap. It works for us.


----------



## Just4Kicks (Mar 9, 2009)

Ashley, thanks for the information, a couple hundred dollars a month would be perfect for me as that is more then enough to support my family and me here where I am! Can you let me know as soon as they do and by the way do you know how they pay, I do hope it is through like paypal? Well I am now in dire straits so I am thinking of going to sell cigerrettes for $23 a carton that includes shipping, like I did before a few years back but then I didnt need the money! The barangay where I live, I help out and it gives a little funds but it is not a regular income and it mainly is volunteer but that is all I got right now. If you can let me know I would appreciate your help, thanks!


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I joined and took my test and am just waiting to hear from them. It's alot more intense than it sounds LOL I'm keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I got my notification today that I passed the test and am all set to be a guide! Good luck to all decide to apply


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

rkintn said:


> I got my notification today that I passed the test and am all set to be a guide! Good luck to all decide to apply


Did you have to send them any money? How much is the hourly rate? Do they withold taxes and social security?


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

No, you don't send them any money. The hourly rate you make would depend on how many questions you answered. They pay per question answered and the pay is dependent upon the category the question is assigned to ie actor/actress/celebrity questions typically pay .10 each and some of the more technical science and math questions can pay as high as .23 each. They do not with hold taxes and social security as you are considered an independent contractor.


----------



## bcoad (Apr 4, 2009)

I am interested my email is [email protected].

Thanks
Becky


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

I tried to register. When I took the test their site had issues, it "hung", timed out, and then when I tried to take the test again, they wouldn't let me. I sent them an e-mail asking to take it over but have not gotten a response.

Honestly? If they have so little regard for their workers, or potential workers, that they don't even let someone retake the test when THEIR site had issues (my internet connection was working fine) then I would not trust them as an employer. What if something went wrong with your payment, or there were technical problems that you needed help with? Are they going to say, "Sorry, we really don't need you, and our records show it was YOUR problem?"


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Cygnet said:


> I tried to register. When I took the test their site had issues, it "hung", timed out, and then when I tried to take the test again, they wouldn't let me. I sent them an e-mail asking to take it over but have not gotten a response.
> 
> Honestly? If they have so little regard for their workers, or potential workers, that they don't even let someone retake the test when THEIR site had issues (my internet connection was working fine) then I would not trust them as an employer. What if something went wrong with your payment, or there were technical problems that you needed help with? Are they going to say, "Sorry, we really don't need you, and our records show it was YOUR problem?"



Unfortunately, as new as I am to ChaCha, I am not new to the work at home game. When you work as an independent contractor or even as a work at home employee, you are never treated as well or with the respect you should be. The problem is not just with ChaCha. Try going to www.workplacelikehome.com and check out some of the various boards for the work at home companies. West is a really good one to look at. You'll see what I mean. Basically, they do say Sorry we don't really need you and it's your problem...folks put up with it because of the ability to work from home. Not saying it's right, just saying that's how it is.


----------



## sunnygrl (Sep 27, 2006)

I did cha cha for a while, that was before when they were still cha chaing on the web and sent the answers via IM. I stopped because of several issues. I tried using cha cha for a search engine with a guide. I usually found results for myself before the guide would tell me they couldn't find anything for me. Second, their application that they used for the searches and IM, was terrible about locking up, or being terribly slowwwwww!!!. You would be in the middle of searching for something and it would lock up. You would even be training one of your fellow guides, and the app would lock up on both of you.
Third, the people who you were searching for mainly were there to be an irritant, they would ask perverse questions, which is why I believe they started making people get their results sent to their cell phone.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

ChaCha doesn't use email. It's all done via text messaging. I'm pretty sure they've revamped their system because I have had no problems with the system freezing or hanging up. They do require you to use Mozilla, though, instead of IE.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

If you work for this place be prepared and be sure you can handle the perverts. Questions about all sorts of sexual things(unnatural stuff and just perverted stuff) and other nasty things. If you refuse to answer them you will be fired. I think for most people there are better ways to make money without weakining your Principles. ICK. And I am old enough to not be to touchy but really.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Well, I've run into perverts before working from home with West LOL At least with ChaCha you don't have to talk to them directly and I can keep the answer on a professional, unemotional level. And, I don't have especially weak principles LOL


----------



## HippyDippy (Apr 26, 2009)

I contract for Cha Cha too and haven't had any problems so far.


----------



## Shushy (Jan 5, 2009)

What exactly is Cha cha??


----------



## 1flhippy (Apr 28, 2009)

I am in process of applying now. I hope I am accepted so I can quit my "day job". I'd rather work long hours from home than short hours for corporate america.


----------



## AshleyB (Aug 6, 2005)

Oh yikes, looks like I have missed a lot of questions!

If you don't sign up for the sex categories, you "usually" won't get any perverted questions, I get a few a week, but mostly not so many.

Independent contractors are definitely not employees, a world of difference!

Don't quit your day job 1flhippy! Right now it is possible, but not probable to make more than $6 an hour, usually it is in the $4-5 range. There are people that claim to be making more than that right now, but they literally sit there for 18 hours a day and have perfected their craft so much it is insane. Can you you bring in several extra hundred a month, absolutely, but replacing your day job isn't the way to go with ChaCha!

If anyone would like to sign up with my email address as your referral it is [email protected]


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

this is the msg I got today

_We are not accepting new Guide roles at this time
Thanks for your interest in becoming a ChaCha Guide. Due to our current staffing needs, we are not recruiting for any of our Guide roles. If you have already started the Registration process you can continue or if you are waiting for a response to an issue you have already submitted, we will be in touch soon! 

Thank you for your interest!_


----------



## hanlonfive (Jun 20, 2003)

Ashley, can you please keep me in mind when they go to hire again? I would love to give it a try! Thanks for posting this!


----------



## AshleyB (Aug 6, 2005)

Yes, I will try to keep tabs on when they open it up again, and let you know. Hopefully it will be within a month.


----------



## hanlonfive (Jun 20, 2003)

Thanks Ashley!


----------



## Shushy (Jan 5, 2009)

I too would like to know when they are hiring again!


----------

